# Jesus taught us how to fish.



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Why did Jesus not tell his disciples to try fishing with a hook? But he did tell them to lower their nets to catch fish. 

Could it be that when you use a hook with some sort of bait, you have to trick (deceive) the fish into biting? You present it as something attractive and pleasing to the fish and in the end they get snared. Even then when they are hooked, sometimes the fish manage to shake the hook out of their mouth. 

Yet with a net, you just drop it or cast it and catch fish. The fish see the net coming but yet are still caught with it. And some manage to swim away and evade it. But the ones that are caught, there is no getting away. 

Think about the gospel. We are to preach to all. Preach the truth of the cross and God's plan of redemption. We are not told to put something out there to trick people into coming to church or to God. We are to preach the truth and all will hear it. Many will get away. But the ones who are caught, they will not get away because it will be the Holy Spirit who will catch them. We are to evangelize the world. We are to go out into the highways and byways and invite everybody. If we consider ouselves a Christian, we must go. 

I pray the Lord will help us to be better fishermen.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Netted born again saved.In His net for there is no other under Heaven amongst men.Thank you Lord for my capture.I do not want to think how my life would be if I got away from His net.
Great post thanks brother.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Great post!

All believers are ministers. We have no excuses. I need to get out thereâ€¦the fish are hungry!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice post. Remember Matthew 4:19
 

New American Standard Bible 
And He said to them, "*Follow Me*, and I will make you fishers of men."

IMO, "Follow Me" is an extremely crucial part of that verse. You have to be role model that someone wants to follow. I am not much of a "knock on the door" person but I try to be a person that makes people ask why I live, think, and act the way I do.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Very good point Reel Time. 
How do we follow Jesus? The answer is not a pleasant one:
Matthew 16:24 Then Jesus said to his disciples, â€œWhoever wants to be my disciple *must deny themselves and take up their cross* and follow me.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't want to offend you Reel Time or anybody else on this msg board but I have to ask a question concerning your post above. Can you give me a scripture reference where God has called somebody to just be an example and let others ask you or inquire about your life? Again, I don't want to start an argument, but am simply asking in brotherly love. 

Romans 10:14 tells us that we must speak.
How then shall they call on Him in whom they have not believed? And how shall they believe in Him of whom they have not heard? And how shall they hear without a preacher.

I believe God wants us all to go and tell others. I really hope this doesn't offend anybody and that we can have a good biblical discussion. And maybe I am wrong and can learn something from you guys. Thanks.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

KeeperTX said:


> I don't want to offend you Reel Time or anybody else on this msg board but I have to ask a question concerning your post above. Can you give me a scripture reference where God has called somebody to just be an example and let others ask you or inquire about your life? Again, I don't want to start an argument, but am simply asking in brotherly love.
> 
> Romans 10:14 tells us that we must speak.
> How then shall they call on Him in whom they have not believed? And how shall they believe in Him of whom they have not heard? And how shall they hear without a preacher.
> ...


I am not quite understanding your question, but would this pertain?

Mark 9:38-41

38 â€œTeacher,â€ said John, â€œwe saw someone driving out demons in your name and we told him to stop, because he was not one of us.â€

39 â€œDo not stop him,â€ Jesus said. â€œFor no one who does a miracle in my name can in the next moment say anything bad about me, 40 for whoever is not against us is for us. 41 Truly I tell you, anyone who gives you a cup of water in my name because you belong to the Messiah will certainly not lose their reward.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

A young lady once approached a minister and told him "wow, the Lord has really blessed you with the gift of speaking." The minister asked her "what do you mean?" She replied "you are able to talk to others about God. I just don't have that gift." 

The following Sunday the minister walks out of the church building and sees a group of young girls gathered around and in the center was that young lady talking to all of them. She was talking about the new clothes she had just bought at the mall and they were all so excited.

The minister thought to himself, "I thought she didn't have the gift of speaking?"


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

KeeperTX said:


> I don't want to offend you Reel Time or anybody else on this msg board but I have to ask a question concerning your post above. Can you give me a scripture reference where God has called somebody to just be an example and let others ask you or inquire about your life? Again, I don't want to start an argument, but am simply asking in brotherly love.
> 
> Romans 10:14 tells us that we must speak.
> How then shall they call on Him in whom they have not believed? And how shall they believe in Him of whom they have not heard? And how shall they hear without a preacher.
> ...


No offense taken. I didn't say I didn't speak about the Gospel or tell others about Jesus. I am quite vocal about my faith. My point was I plant seeds and wait for the Holy Spirit to open a door. I am just not a "knock on the door" person. Hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Reel Time said:


> No offense taken. I didn't say I didn't speak about the Gospel or tell others about Jesus. I am quite vocal about my faith. My point was I plant seeds and wait for the Holy Spirit to open a door. I am just not a "knock on the door" person. Hope that clears it up for you.


Sorry about that Reel Time, I misunderstood your post. That's good to hear. Amen to that. Thanks for the response and may the Lord continue to use you in the ministry and bless you. :smile:


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Let me step in and say this.. There were times even Jesus knew it was not good timing, hid and left. The spirit is in control.. Let him do his work for the fathers purpose. 

Be blessed.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Great Post Amen


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Let me step in and say this.. There were times even Jesus knew it was not good timing, hid and left. The spirit is in control.. Let him do his work for the fathers purpose.
> 
> Be blessed.


Hello Seeker, can you give us an example or scripture?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I will do that sometime this evening.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

One that comes to mind off of the top of my head is when he healed a man from something and Jesus told him not to tell anyone because it was not the right time. Another time was when Jesus and his disciples were I overwhelmed by the crowd they were in, the crowd was not happy about something and Jesus felt so uncomfortable he removed himself from the situation.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Matthew chapter 8, Jesus heals a man with leprosy.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

KeeperTX, I found this online.

http://odb.org/2012/06/22/when-not-to-witness/

That raises a question in my mind for Christians: Are there times when a Christian _shouldnâ€™t_ talk about God? I think so. In the face of insincere challenges to our faith, silence may often be the best response. In the hostile situation of Jesusâ€™ exchange with Caiaphas, He chose silence at first (Matt. 26:63). He understood that Caiaphas wasnâ€™t interested in the truth (v.59). While we donâ€™t always know anotherâ€™s heart, we must be sensitive to the leading of the Spirit in every situation that we â€œmay know how [we] ought to answer each oneâ€ (Col. 4:6).
Also, if an answer to a question will move the discussion down a rabbit trail and away from Christ, we might want to stop the conversation and pick it up another day.
Are there other times when silence may be best? If talking about faith distracts us or co-workers from performing our job, we should stay focused on our work. Or if someone has shown a continual resistance, we might choose to stop pressing them. Remember, we can be a witness of Godâ€™s grace with our conduct as well (1 Peter 3:1-2).


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> KeeperTX, I found this online.
> 
> http://odb.org/2012/06/22/when-not-to-witness/
> 
> ...


Good points.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen, I'm embarrassed I didn't have this scripture on my quick list.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Very good points and scriptures all. And they make sense. Thanks and God bless you.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Keeper, the reason I stand behind this notion is simply because..

God can not use people who have been censored? 

If you are not sick, why go to the Doctor.. right? If your needs are met, why do you need help? 

To understand this even deeper, one must read and understand the whole Book of Romans. 
It explains in great detail how Gods grace... will lead.. We have no control, but we can plant the seed even if it is as small as a mustard seed. God has a purpose for each and every one of us. We don't have to work for it. It's completed. All we have to do is accept it. 

I can back everything I have said here with scripture from The book of Romans. Mainly in chapters 8 and 9. Be blessed.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Going with the analogy of the seed, first we plant the seed. Some seeds fall in fertile soil, some do not. That seed needs something to grow. Essentials are water, sun, and soil with the correct nutrients. It also has to be planted to a certain depth. You may have planted the seed, someone else watered it and someone else provided for it's other needs. Some seeds need a long growing season and some do not. We don't know what that seed has been through, it might require a cold season, some need scarification but all are different. Each of us as Christians are called to help that seed grow, (if you are not sensitive to the Holy Spirit's call God will choose someone else). Our job is to help that seed sprout (a new Christian). It is also our responsiblity to help that sprout to become mature and produce fruit. 
If we sow and do not reap a harvest, we need to re-think our methods. God is not pleased when we fall short of His intended purpose for us.
A couple more thoughts - we all sow seeds but are they good seeds or weeds? Are we sowing good seeds on barren land?


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

Amen. I think this forum is starting look like its foundation. 
Love these posts and fellowship!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

JCIMS said:


> Amen. I think this forum is starting look like its foundation.
> Love these posts and fellowship!


Amen!


----------

